# rare furry lance morph!!



## qwerty (Aug 8, 2009)

i have acquired a rare furry lance from a man in a pub, i need to get rid of it because it's not to happy in the fish tank anymore

Need a quick sale!

Coiled and ready to strike! She's viscuious!










Eating my pet tiger, Oh noes!!!










Sensible offers only.


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

That's the most stunning bothrops I've ever seen I'll give you £10,000! fair deal?


----------



## qwerty (Aug 8, 2009)

*Hmmm*

Will you be able to handle her?! Have you got your TWA licence?


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

I havn't got my TWA license but a bloke down my local let me touch his snake once, that's enough training right?


----------



## qwerty (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah i suppose so, how about a fiver and a snickers?

I've called her bitey, she likes playing catch the fingers!!

-edit-

How about a trade off? I would'nt mind one of those pit vacuums?


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

i have a lovly blue male to go with ur pink snake hehe. x


----------

